# Badante



## Landslide89

J'ai quelques problèmes avec la traduction de cette profession...Il s'agit d'un professionnel (le plus souvent d'une professionnelle) qui prend soin des personnes âgées/handicapées à tous égards. En cherchant sur la toile j'ai trouvé

aide soignant/aide-soignante
accompagnant-accompagnante

Je voulais savoir quel est le mot le plus familier dans le français de tous les jours, dans une phrase comme celle-ci:

È la terza badante di fila, papà. Sai quanto mi costa?
C'est la troisième (accompagnante me semble trop formel franchement) qui se suit, papa. Tu sais combien ça me coûte?

Merci


----------



## and_alb

Personnellement, je mettrai"aide soignante"


----------



## Landslide89

Merci!


----------



## matoupaschat

En français, je pense que l'équivalent le plus proche est celui proposé par Larousse _aide à domicile. _Anciennement on pouvait utiliser l'euphémisme _dame de compagnie._


----------



## Landslide89

Donc un Français dirait:

C'est la troisième aide à domicile de suite papa? Salut Matou!


----------



## matoupaschat

Salut Lanslide 
Je n'en suis pas sûr. En y réfléchissant un peu plus, il me semble que dans ce cas je laisserais tomber _à domicile_ et que je dirais plutôt "c'est la troisième aide qui se suit/successive, papa"


----------



## Landslide89

D'accord, merci beaucoup!


----------



## Landslide89

Matou, en Belgique aussi on appelle les femmes qui s'occupent de ça "aides à domicile"?
J'ai des doutes concernant l'emploi de cette expression car elle me semble un peu "ambigüe"...Tu vois ce que je veux dire...Est-ce qu'il serait courant de l'utiliser dans une petite annonce, par exemple?


----------



## matoupaschat

Le problème est qu'il n'y a pas, je pense, d'équivalent exact des "badanti" en Belgique. Il y a des aides ménagères mais qui ne remplissent pas les mêmes fonctions, qui se limitent à aller à domicile la journée, à faire le ménage mais pas à s'occuper de la santé des personnes comme le ferait une garde-malade. Que je sache, chez vous la_ badante _s'occupe de tout, non ?


----------



## Landslide89

Oui, je dirais même qu'elle s'occupe *surtout *de prendre soin de l'hygiène de la personne âgée...Après, elle s'occupe du ménage, mais pas toujours.


----------



## matoupaschat

Je crois que je vais aussi me rallier à aide-soignant(e), c'est le plus simple


----------

